# FS biocube 29g



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

this tank has been running over a year and its fully cycled . 
Tank comes with everything as you need 22 LBs liverock 20 LBs livesand and test kit 
Upgraded it with nice and bright royal blue led moon light , and 3 strip led light coral doing great under the led light
fish 
4 cardinal pajamas there is 1 female 
1 saddleback clownfish its a female

corals/ anemone 
RBTA
GBTA
Neon candy cane 
Kenya tree
green toadstoal 
Green star polyps 
Huge feather duster with nice colour
frogspawn 
plusing xenia asking
$500


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

bump 
plus a bi-color angel


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

leds


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

nice setup bump


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

free bump.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

nice set up to bad iv got a bio cube reef


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks guys
I have bunch of frags and corals 
this tank is spoken at the moment


----------



## malawi_eyebiter (Apr 24, 2010)

is this tank still avalible


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

yes it is available


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

Sold sold 
sold


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

close this threat plz 
thank you


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

closeedddddd


----------

